# DAW metering plugin



## DrGeoff (Dec 27, 2007)

Here's a really handy metering plugin I'd recommend:
http://www.nugenaudio.com/visualizer.php

I use it all the time as the last plugin in the master channel. Great to look at the 2-channel spread, waterfall response, VU and peak metering ('K' settings are included).


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

Sonalksis FreeG plugin is awesome too.


----------



## bassman17 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have always used the Elemental Audio metering package and love it. However, they are gone but they sold the software to Roger Nichols and he re-branded it. Lemme see..... I know something was up with his site, some problems.

Ah, here is the all-in-one version of the Inspector Plugin for FREE!!

http://www.rndigital.com/inspector.html

Enjoy,
ashley


----------



## Bill Park (Oct 9, 2007)

Kinda old school here, still using my Mytek meters.


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

I use Blue Cat Audio Digital Peak Meter Pro. I like that it's an XML implementation and, thus, fully skinnable.


----------



## Equilibrium8 (Sep 11, 2008)

I find Pinguin Audio Meter pretty good. Although it has some quirks-like not reading inputs 5/6 of my interface.


----------



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm using the plasma meter on my speaker controller... i think i screwed something up when i made it though, it seems a bit off but gets more accurate the higher the volume. I don't need it to be too super accurate though.

Be careful with RNDigital, i've seen a few reports of them taking money and taking a VERY long time to send through licences. Not a bash, just saying i've seen a couple of reports.


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

I've never seen this posted anywhere, was just browsing Naiant Studios' pages and I noticed that they have a VST VU meter. I don't have an analog VU meter around the house (not an accurate one anyway) to test it against, but it sure looks to me like a 'real' VU meter (actual VU specs) in terms of behavior; definitely seems more realistic than the PSP one. It is a bit small, though.

http://www.naiant.com/vst/vu.html


----------



## acegunn (Jan 10, 2010)

ngarjuna said:


> I've never seen this posted anywhere, was just browsing Naiant Studios' pages and I noticed that they have a VST VU meter. I don't have an analog VU meter around the house (not an accurate one anyway) to test it against, but it sure looks to me like a 'real' VU meter (actual VU specs) in terms of behavior; definitely seems more realistic than the PSP one. It is a bit small, though.
> 
> http://www.naiant.com/vst/vu.html


Thanks for reminding me about those. It looks like he has a new version up with a ballistic control knob. Are there any other free plugins that even try to replicate an analog VU?


----------



## acegunn (Jan 10, 2010)

The metering plugin that I put in almost every project is Voxengo's Span. For some reason, I always use it's RMS meter, even though it's just numerical.

Cool, looks like I need to get the newest version of Span. I'm lagging behind on plugin versions.


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

acegunn said:


> Thanks for reminding me about those. It looks like he has a new version up with a ballistic control knob. Are there any other free plugins that even try to replicate an analog VU?


Honestly these are the closest I've ever seen. I have tried PSP Vintage Meter, it's alright but it doesn't seem as accurate as the Naiant one (accurate as in close to the hardware VU meters I was used to from days of old).


----------



## cybergolio (Jul 9, 2008)

I use the UAD limiter as meter 








http://www.uaudio.com/products/software/preclim/index.html
:bigsmile:


----------



## cybergolio (Jul 9, 2008)

I just test 3 meters in nuendo & I find a problem with the nugen.

it equal peaks & rms on sinus & have less RMS on square than peack :blink:

In sinus the peak it's (generally) √2 =1,414 more than the RMS
& in Square the same as the RMS (of course).

a Calibration Problem ? (but where is my screwdriver ...) 

Peaks are in center on inspector & on nugen & as 1 "LED" lighting in UAD limiter 


















:T

Otherwise it's a great meter & I love the "Stereo Differential spectrum analyzer"


----------

